# How do you reset a Kindle 2?



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a used Kindle 2, but I'm not sure how that works. Do I have to email Amazon with a serial number or something? What about the books that are already on it? Do they stay on it? Does the Whispernet come along with the Kindle or does that become a paid service if I buy one used?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You can deregister and reregister the Kindle directly from the device. The whispernet service is free and is an integral part of the device - the fact that it's used will make no difference. You can also deal with the registration on the 'manage your kindle' page at Amazon. I would expect the previous owner to have deregistered it from their account already though, as until that happens, you could still buy books on their credit card!

If the previous owner hasn't removed the books they bought from the device you can keep them, but they won't become part of your Amazon account and you won't be able to archive them or sync them - they'll be treated as though they were non-Amazon books. If you wanted to, you could copy them on to your PC for a backup or to 'archive' them yourself. (In fact that might be a good idea to that before your register it to your account). They will only be readable on that device.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My advice is to be very careful where you buy the used Kindle.  I find this board to be the safest.  Make sure you are buying from someone who has been a member for a fair amount of time.  

Mobilereads has a Flea Market, but they have been having trouble lately with scammers who take your money and keep it with no reader being sent to you.  I personally stay away from Craig's List completely and if you are buying through eBay, make sure you buy from someone who gives you the ability to return the device if broken. 
Why not buy a refurbished directly from Amazon?  It is the best way to get a years warranty with it and have the ability to return it if there are problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

This is for posting wanted to buy and for sale ads. You might want to ask a mod to move it to the correct forum, "Let's Talk Kindle."


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> If the previous owner hasn't removed the books they bought from the device you can keep them, but they won't become part of your Amazon account and you won't be able to archive them or sync them - they'll be treated as though they were non-Amazon books. If you wanted to, you could copy them on to your PC for a backup or to 'archive' them yourself. (In fact that might be a good idea to that before your register it to your account). They will only be readable on that device.


As far as I've been able to find and try it is not possible to move Kindle books from device to computer and back to device and have them readable, it won't recognize the formatting.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

caracara said:


> As far as I've been able to find and try it is not possible to move Kindle books from device to computer and back to device and have them readable, it won't recognize the formatting.


Well I (like a lot of others here on KB) use software like Calibre to edit my books' metadata and that involves removing the book from the Kindle, editing it and then putting it back on the device - and it does work. All my books have had that done to them. The DRM security only means that you can't put them onto a _different_ device to the one they came from.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As luvshitzu said, be sure you're buying from a known quantity.  Folks have had good luck here in the "kindleboards marketplace" section of the forum.  Craig's list is questionable and ebay is. . .well. . .ebay.  I agree with the idea that your best option might be a refurb direct from Amazon.  You still get their 1 year guarantee which is great if something goes wrong.  And it'll come registered and you don't have to worry about any of that stuff.

Now, technically, I think, a person is not supposed to sell their Kindle with their books still on it. . . If it were me, I'd ask that all books be removed before I bought it. . . .that's just me, and a lot of folks don't see it as an issue.  But when the original owner de-registers, the kindle, they regain one device license for each of the books, I believe, which makes them on what's now your Kindle, technically, illegal copies.  That's my understanding anyway, and others have other ways of looking at it that may also be perfectly valid.  I'm not sure Amazon has said anything one way or the other.

If the books are part of the deal, and you do want them, just know, as lin mentioned, that they'll be gone for good if you delete them unless you've done your own backup.  AND you won't be able ever to load them on any other Kindle device or app you might ever have.


----------

